# WOC: Bronzer for NC 42?



## ilovejb (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been looking into MAC refined  golden bronzer, but idk if it would be too light for me. I don't really need it to contour I just want a "vacation glow". Also how's MAC sumbasque? I heard it was really shimmery so idk. Is it similar too melba?


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunbasque isn't a bronzy shade, it's nice on the cheeks because it has a peachy tone to it.

  	Have you tried NRS Laguna? I am NC43 and always thought it might be light for me but i tried it in the store and i loved it. It gives a subtle bronziness to the skin. Blushes look good on top of it too.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2010)

Also have a look in this thread, it might help

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/84996/bronzer-for-the-bronzed


----------

